
Amazon Beats Apple And Google To Cloud-Based Music Storage/Streaming - sahillavingia
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/28/amazon-cloud-drive-player/
======
bad_user
Well, it remains to be seen if it is successful, as being the first to market
doesn't translate in being the most successful one or that the market is worth
pursuing.

That said, I love it how Amazon gets shit done.

I wouldn't be surprised to see them launch a credible Facebook alternative
either, were integration with Amazon reviews would be their killer feature.

------
ja27
Isn't that kind of like winning a race to give money to a panhandler?
Especially if the two people you think you're racing aren't even trying? We've
had dozens (I assume - I've only tried 2 or 3 myself) of startups in this
space.

------
acconrad
Didn't Apple technically win by acquiring (then subsequently closing down)
lala ?

~~~
bcrawford
Closing down? I'd say significantly rebranding. We'll see, most likely, the
week of June 6th.

------
scotu
fortunately my wallet's content will not be impacted by this news. Being in
Italy helps you spend less money, Yay! :(

~~~
asclepiades
Ditto for Brazil... In my case, most apps are not for sale in AppStore, for
example (not even Angry Birds).

------
matthewslotkin
Apple beats Amazon to a useful media distribution store by a decade.

~~~
Qz
You're missing the whole point.

~~~
matthewslotkin
Maybe. But so are all the headlines about Amazon. Yes, Amazon beat Apple and
Google to the punch on the media locker, but the extent to which that is
relevant is questionable. Apple sells 70% of the digital music in America
compared to Amazon's 12%.

[http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2010/05/amazon-elbows-
its-...](http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2010/05/amazon-elbows-its-way-back-
into-number-two-music-sales-slot.ars)

It's good to see Amazon getting in there and releasing forward-looking
products, but it is also important to realize that they still have a ton of
catching up to do. If Blockbuster released an online video locker product I
don't think it would dramatically affect Netflix.

Point simply: Kudos to Amazon for getting their first. Not sure it's going to
make much of a difference seeing as Apple's media locker is coming out in the
next few months (as is Google's apparently). Customers are sticky to their
music stores.

